# First Suit Ever. (Posting production from start to finish)



## xSystem (Apr 26, 2009)

*First Suit Ever. (Posting production from start to finish) Updated: May 14th~*

Subscribe to keep up with the progress =]

My goal is that I will have people interested in watching this, and enjoy it as much as I will, and maybe even provide a little help if needed =]

Technically, I guess what I am making is a Feathersuit... as the subject is:
...Ta da!








A Chocobo!

Specifically, the kind from Final Fantasy XI (Online), which is not the one pictured above. But oh well =P


----------



## xSystem (Apr 26, 2009)

*Concept:*

Firstly, I took a picture of myself leaning, and traced the silhouette loosely with Photoshop.





I then created the shape of the Chocobo in conformation with my own shape.





And here is the resulting shape. Great! And not _too_ variant from the real thing.





This will conclude the concept, as this is all I've got =P


----------



## xSystem (Apr 26, 2009)

*Head Process/Progress:
*
Here is my Photobucket with all images prior to this one, every single one of them =]
http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/rr244/xsystem69/Chocobo%20Suit/

*Latest Photo:*


----------



## xSystem (Apr 26, 2009)

*Legs Process/Progress:
*
Here is my Photobucket with all images prior to this one, every single one of them =]
http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/r...hocobo%20Suit/


----------



## xSystem (Apr 26, 2009)

*Body Process/Progress:

*Here is my Photobucket with all images prior to this one, every single one of them =]
http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/rr244/xsystem69/Chocobo%20Suit/


----------



## xSystem (Apr 26, 2009)

*Feathering(Finishing) Process/Progress:
*Here is my Photobucket with all images prior to this one, every single one of them =]
http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/r...hocobo%20Suit/
*




*


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Apr 28, 2009)

CHOCOBOOOO <333 Omggg, I always wanted a chocobo fursuit, I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Itsuya (Apr 28, 2009)

Omg this looks AWESOME! Cant wait to see more! Chocobos are amazing~


----------



## Meeew (Apr 28, 2009)

This will be quite the suit!

Do post more :3


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, it happens that you with this feathersuit & me with the one I'll complete on mid 2009 use the same conceptual approach: drawing an approximate silhouette of the suiter & draw around it the silhouette of an ergonomized shape of the fursona.

Anyways, my best wishes upon its making.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 29, 2009)

Chocobo's are awesome! This is gonna be full of epic win!

I bid you good luck, and i'll definitely check in and such to see the progress.


----------



## xSystem (Apr 29, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Well, it happens that you with this feathersuit & me with the one I'll complete on mid 2009 use the same conceptual approach: drawing an approximate silhouette of the suiter & draw around it the silhouette of an ergonomized shape of the fursona.
> 
> Anyways, my best wishes upon its making.



Hey, that's pretty cool =]

Thanks everyone for your interest =D


----------



## Beta Link (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a feeling this is gonna turn out to be quite epic, indeed. 8) Good luck with it, Chocobos are awesome.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 29, 2009)

KWEH!!! ^^ hope to see the final product :3


----------



## Leostale (May 1, 2009)

Then kids will say "Mommy! Mommy! i wanna ride that chocobo"


----------



## xSystem (May 3, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Then kids will say "Mommy! Mommy! i wanna ride that chocobo"



If any kids know what it is =P
I'm going to try my hardest to make it strong enough for a short ride or two XD


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (May 3, 2009)

You should try making a little saddle for it someday XD Put plushies on it.


----------



## xSystem (May 3, 2009)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> You should try making a little saddle for it someday XD Put plushies on it.



I decided I'm going to but the saddle and reins on it ^^!


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

This is really cool. Saddle and reins as well? Sweet!


----------



## xSystem (May 10, 2009)

I'm not dead yet!
*Posts to bump*

Starting to pick up the pace again, don't worry, I haven't given up!


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 10, 2009)

xSystem said:


> I'm not dead yet!
> *Posts to bump*
> 
> Starting to pick up the pace again, don't worry, I haven't given up!


Please don't, FF Fanboys will be sad everywhere :C 

*cheers* ^^


----------



## Meeew (May 10, 2009)

Ark said:


> Please don't, FF Fanboys will be sad everywhere :C
> 
> *cheers* ^^



FF fanboy reporting in

*tidus nooooooooo*


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

this is going to be awesome! unfortunately there will be some people out there who will say, nice yellow do-do bird!


----------



## Leostale (May 16, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> this is going to be awesome! unfortunately there will be some people out there who will say, nice yellow do-do bird!



it's big bird's brother from sesame street whipee


----------



## xSystem (May 17, 2009)

Foot Complete ^3^


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

Woot, I can't wait to see this finished


----------



## Ikrit (May 17, 2009)

personally...it looks like it would give you back problems

but...it's a chocobo @_@


----------



## xSystem (May 17, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> personally...it looks like it would give you back problems
> 
> but...it's a chocobo @_@



Looks like, maybe.. But I tried walking around how I would have to in the costume for a whole day, and to no effect ^^

Hopefully I will be ok when the day comes.

And I like your arguement, exactly IT'S A CHOCOBO, BACKPROBLEMS ARE INVALID P:


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 20, 2009)

This i have to see! 

It is going to be so awesome <3


----------



## Squattle (May 24, 2009)

How did you do the feathering?


----------



## xSystem (Jun 17, 2009)

I individually hot glued each one down ;_;


----------



## xSystem (Jun 17, 2009)

Everybody!
I'm so swamped right now with various commissions, and cosplay... BUT!

By the end of this week, maybe nearing the week after, progress on Chocobo will resume.

Thanks!


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Jun 17, 2009)

Yey can't wait to see, Supanova's just aruond the corner, I hope you can get it done in time.


----------



## xSystem (Jun 18, 2009)

It's only in around 10 days, isn't it? I doubt it, so I'm sad =[

But there's no way I'll be at animania without it~!


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Jun 18, 2009)

You could carry the head around at Supanova and say you caught dinner 8D


----------



## xSystem (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, hey people!

Look! New pictures!

There's 3 weeks until the convention, and apart from now having absolutely no choice but to finish it, I will TRY to find the time to update!

Even so, I will upload con pics too =D!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product :3


----------



## xSystem (Aug 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product :3



Thanks! I'm working on it as we speak ><


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck on it man.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, nice. 

Good luck!


----------



## Morroke (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh I was to slow to edit my post, oh well.

Good luck with this! Seems like a huge task to undertake.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

He gave up.  This was posted maybe a month ago.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2009)

xSystem said:


> Thanks! I'm working on it as we speak ><





Jiyiki said:


> He gave up.  This was posted maybe a month ago.



But he is still working on it.
Read before posting, Jiyiki.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, that's looking good so far!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Aug 17, 2009)

really looks pretty awesome so far.Though be carefull with your back when wearing it.from the sketches; it look like you'll be leaning forward a bitt, and I've had some experience with cosplays and know bad your back can hurt after a day of running about with your back not in a good position the whole time.


----------



## xSystem (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks! No worries, I actually fixed that problem, I'm standing straight in it now!

BY THE WAY EVERYONE, I AM FEMALE. Just to fix more than a few 'HE's.


----------



## xSystem (Aug 24, 2009)

More pictures, and LOTS more progress!


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Aug 25, 2009)

Omg, the body looks great so far, I gotta say the head looks kinda funny with feathers on the beak, but it's looking great so far, and I love the feet.


----------

